# Trail capable cargo bike?



## Sweetness (May 12, 2005)

I'm looking for a cargo bike I can ride singletrack in BC with. It would need to support at least 4 inch tires, 5 would be better. Slacker head angle would be a plus but not essential, and a very supportive kickstand would be beneficial to load/unload two kids and their mountain bikes. Anyone have any ideas? I looked at the Surly cargo bike, but it looks like it can only fit a 3 inch back tire. 

Basically I'm looking to get out on the trails with my two young kids and ride some more ambitious rides, and then be able to safely get them home when they tire out. I probably need just a flat deck on the back to which I'd mount two child seats and then a custom bike rack on the back to hold their bikes. 

I'd like to keep the cost reasonable. I'm sure if I had an extra 3k I could get someone to build this, but I'm looking for something already assembled and more reasonably priced. Any ideas?


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Off-the shelf fat cargo bikes (4-5" tires are definitely fat) do not exist. Your options are to get a custom frame or mod a yuba mundo and run an igh and skinny fat tires (Larry and the like are pushing it, from what I have read). Do some searching on the forum and you will find a couple guys who ride fat mundos. 

Might I ask why you have the fat tire requirement? There are several expedition-proven cargo bikes, but fat cargo bike = custom at this juncture.


----------



## sdwhitey (Apr 3, 2010)

Check out this post from the surly blog:

An Even Bigger Dummy

4+ inches in the front would be easy if you swap out the stock dummy fork. Not aware of any options for 4+ in the rear but you could do 3 back there. Looks plenty trail capable to me.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Big Dummy is your best(only) bet if you want a stock bike that is really singletrack/trail capable. Run 2.5s or 3" and you should be fine.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/fat-tire-cargo-bike-552339.html


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I've taken my Big Dummy on singletrack, with my 4y.o. kid on the back, and the biggest issue was constantly bottoming out the bottom bracket due to its height plus the long wheelbase. 

As of last week, I started taking the now 5 y.o. on the road with my 2 y.o. both on the back, and it is rather tough. Climbs are super tough, not just due to weight, but also due to two kids horsing around, it pitches the bike back and forth a lot, which is also annoying on flat roads.


----------



## Saw (Mar 24, 2012)

fotooutdoors said:


> Off-the shelf fat cargo bikes (4-5" tires are definitely fat) do not exist.


Design Logic's 2014 Da-Phat fits Bud and Lou 4.8" tires.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The Big Dummy is a MTB so singletrack is no problem - although if it's techy lifting that front wheel is not going to happen.

As others have said the stock fork will take a wide tire, but the rear is limited...mostly in height of the tire.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

Sweetness said:


> I'm looking for a cargo bike I can ride singletrack in BC with. It would need to support at least 4 inch tires, 5 would be better. Slacker head angle would be a plus but not essential, and a very supportive kickstand would be beneficial to load/unload two kids and their mountain bikes. Anyone have any ideas? I looked at the Surly cargo bike, but it looks like it can only fit a 3 inch back tire.
> 
> Basically I'm looking to get out on the trails with my two young kids and ride some more ambitious rides, and then be able to safely get them home when they tire out. I probably need just a flat deck on the back to which I'd mount two child seats and then a custom bike rack on the back to hold their bikes.
> 
> I'd like to keep the cost reasonable. I'm sure if I had an extra 3k I could get someone to build this, but I'm looking for something already assembled and more reasonably priced. Any ideas?


Hola Sweetness,

This is the only one I know (custom built by Rick Hunter for Scott)...









Canning Stock Route : Part 3 ? For the Gearheads | Custom Bicycle Bags - The Porcelain Rocket

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

How about 27.5+?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

What about a custom trailer to hold the kids and their bikes instead?


----------



## Cromoth (Feb 14, 2016)

Kidztandem if you can consider thinner tire.1 would ride where dog is with pedals, seat etc where dog is.


----------

